# I'm not sure what its called????



## johnnybuds (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a powder on the bottom of my grinder.if i comprees it will it be hash?? how long will i need to comprees it to make hash???


Thanks


----------



## wakebud77 (Nov 8, 2008)

Keefe, and yes it is basically hash but i prefer to use keefe to sprinkle bowls in the future


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 8, 2008)

wakebud77 said:
			
		

> Keefe, and yes it is basically hash but i prefer to use keefe to sprinkle bowls in the future




can you use it in a :tokie: ???? will it work just as good??

Thanks bud:hubba:


----------



## massproducer (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know if I would really call blender residue kief, I mean I guess it could be called weak kief, but kief is basically seperated unpressed trichome heads, while what collects in your blender is more powdered weed with some trichomes, but kief must be screened/filtered in some way or it is just basically dry powered weed.  

You will probably have a hard time pressing it because it has so much impurities that it doesn't really bond together as it should without adding water or something


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 9, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I don't know if I would really call blender residue kief, I mean I guess it could be called weak kief, but kief is basically seperated unpressed trichome heads, while what collects in your blender is more powdered weed with some trichomes, but kief must be screened/filtered in some way or it is just basically dry powered weed.
> 
> You will probably have a hard time pressing it because it has so much impurities that it doesn't really bond together as it should without adding water or something




thank you.:hubba:


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 9, 2008)

If your grinder has a screen in it and this kief is below the screen then you are set with high quality pressable hief. If you don't have one, well, then massproducer already told ya everything...


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 9, 2008)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> If your grinder has a screen in it and this kief is below the screen then you are set with high quality pressable hief. If you don't have one, well, then massproducer already told ya everything...




It has a screen:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 9, 2008)

Then you got some fine quality product on your hands, enjoy! You can ress it if you want, but as stated before by others, I like to top off a bowl of weed with it for a little extra punch. Well alot extra. You could also roll it in a joint, for sure. The way it goes in my house, if hard times ever strike and I hafta smoke the schwag, then I but the kief out and sprinkle on the nasty weed to boost the high.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 9, 2008)

i got one those grinders with a screen but i sux. The screen just gets clogged with trichs, grinds weed good though!


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 9, 2008)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Then you got some fine quality product on your hands, enjoy! You can ress it if you want, but as stated before by others, I like to top off a bowl of weed with it for a little extra punch. Well alot extra. You could also roll it in a joint, for sure. The way it goes in my house, if hard times ever strike and I hafta smoke the schwag, then I but the kief out and sprinkle on the nasty weed to boost the high.




This is what i got going on now:hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 9, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> i got one those grinders with a screen but i sux. The screen just gets clogged with trichs, grinds weed good though!




Nothing sticks to the one i have.


----------

